
Agora.io Is Poised to Dominate Real-Time Voice and Video Apps - Mimiron
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/2016/08/26/agora-io-is-poised-to-dominate-real-time-voice-and-video-apps/#21b032776046
======
dylanfw
I misread the title to say "Agar.io" and was incredibly confused.

